# NY Transferable Registration



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

I did a search and didnt see anything on the topic. After deciding against the triple white convertible 66, I am moving on the hardtop I wanted before I found the convertible. I am not familiar with NY titles and registrations, but in this case the owner has the NY transferable registration which in New York serves as the title for 72 and older cars. 

I live in IL so am concerned that since it serves as title, will IL DMV accept it as proof of ownership as in title? I have seen the registration front and back and it is clear that NY will not issue a title. 

I need feedback please. See the back of the registration below. It clearly states transferable registration on the front.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

see #4 How to Register a Vehicle in Illinois | VSD
all you need is old reg and you will pay sales tax to state of il
google is your friend,use her


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

Trust me I was on Google searching for quite a while before I stumbled on the right sequence of search terms. I could find nothing on how IL deals it, Only how it applies in New York I am feeling much better now. Thanks for the bump in confidence. As soon as I get her home I will share pics. 

How does the odometer matter get dealt with? On a title it is in the section about the new owner. I will have it on the bill of sale I guess.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Many states did not have titles for older cars, typically 1970's and older. In Connecticut, all you ever needed was a bill of sale from the seller. You would then take this to the DMV and register your car. They would then charge you sales tax on the purchase price which was a great way to have your buddy sell you an $800 car for $100 and pay the tax on the $100.

Now in North Carolina, you must have a title if the car originated in NC. If it is a NC car and you don't have a title, you can't seem to register it. Now there are supposed ways to get around this, like an abandoned vehicle left on your property, but even this seems a difficult thing to do. So no title, the vehicle is basically a parts car in this state. Now this doesn't mean you can't sell it to someone in another state that accepts a bill of sale for an older car and get it registered. No doubt this is/has been done.

As far as mileage, there is usually a check box on a title (as an example) that states you do not know if the mileage is actual. So with a bill of sale from the owner, just have him simply make a note of the mileage and add "this is the actual mileage to the best of my knowledge." This should cover it. Obviously if it has 23,000 miles, as an example, it is most likely 123,000 -the older cars only had 5 digits and simply turned over back to 00000 and began again. You may also want whatever sales paper your state requires notarized to make it legal and most likely better accepted/processed at your DMV.

Shouldn't really be a problem on any of it, just get it directly from your DMV so you have all their required info. If you forget something you must have/need legally from the seller, well, once he/she has your money you may find them less than willing to help you out and then you may be stuck in a pickle.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you should be ok, the signature on the back of the registration should be valid in all 50 states. what you have to watch out for these days is "vehicles of interest" lists. Some thing that my state (RI) has. Vehicles of interest are: corvette, chevelle, camaro, bmw, mercedes, porsche, ferrari, gto, etc anything collectable and they will charge you sales tax on the dmv book value of a collectable from any given year. I got lucky since my car was a tempest( not a vehicle of interest) but if it was registered as a GTO I would of had to pay taxes on $35000. Also in my state if you buy a car from out of state you are required to do a VIN check at the local police dept before you can register it, but that only goes back 10 years.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I am from NY, and you should be absolutely Fine, as the registration in NY is akin to a title for newer vehicles. You will need an original bill of sale, so check with Illinois if you have a notarization requirement as NY does NOT have this requirement. I registered my GTO to make sure I had a clean registration before I sunk thousands of dollars into the resto....

Enjoy the car!


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I am buying the car on Friday if all goes as planned. I will post pics and back story when I get her home. We are closing at his bank so I will get the BoS notorizednas you have suggested. I couldnuse some help on the odometer reading. It was rolled back when it had the frame off restoration. It shows 2500 miles now. Do we report beyond mechanical limits or unknown? Unknown seems the correct way to title it. Based onnthe docs and back story I have no problem with it having been rolled back...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would simply put "unknown." Sounds like the least amount of hassle. If questioned, you just say a new replacement aftermarket speedo was installed to replace the broken original. Mileage really isn't a concern unless it is truly a documented low mileage original car - in my opinion.


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks PontiacJim. That is where I was leaning. It's not a survivor.


----------

